# moto bike



## supper15fiets (Sep 27, 2007)

hi guys ,
i just switch from baloontire section to here ,
my friend bought this bike on ebay and was told that it was an elgin oriole ,
i place an thread at the baloon section but i have to try it here, we where thinking it is a colson or ven a Dayton...and do any one have the right wheels and tires ?

cheers!


----------



## Langsmer (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like a Colson flyer or a similar model?


----------



## sensor (Jun 4, 2008)

the fork is from an elgin for sure....the frame looks to be elgin also(the short headtube,thin lower top bar)are there 3 pin stripes that you can see anywhere on the front of any of the tubes(by steer tube)? i know this is old but it might help


----------



## pnfkwfl (Jun 5, 2008)

supper15fiets said:


> and do any one have the right wheels and tires ?




I have both metal clad wheel sets and wood wheel sets in restored or unrestored condition.  I even have a set of 26" wood if you want.

I can be reached at pnfkwfl@yahoo.com

Thanks,

KW Scott


----------

